# '97 10/28 Tecumseh engine oil



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure why, when I search the entire Toro manual, I can't find where it tells me what kind of motor oil to put in this bad boy. Sorry for sucha simple question, but, can someone enlighten me?

Thanks!!!

Jay


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

10W30 will work well. The important thing with a 10 hp Tecumseh...make sure you have oil to proper level each and every time you use it. They are known for throwing connecting rods. MH


----------



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

I think 5w30 would be a better choice. Since it is used in the winter.
Hank


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks folks. I wonder why I couldn't find anything in the manual. I did a search on "oil" and got nothing but "gear oil" and "recoil"....

Have a great weekend.

Jay


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

USE 10W30 SYNTHEIC OIL. IT FLOWS THE SAME AS 5W30 BUT WITH BETTER PROTECTION


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Please use 5w30 as per Tecumseh!


----------

